# verbo separado do sujeito por vírgula



## machadinho

Deixando de lado casos óbvios como apostos e orações coordenadas sem conjunção, o meu xará nem sempre teme que _um verbo venha separado do seu sujeito por vírgula._"*Que* pensassem um no outro, *é* possível." (_Esaú e Jacó, _cáp. 35)​"*Outra coisa* que deve impedir que te joguem, *é* a vozeria [...]" (_A Semana, _12 de janeiro de 1896).​Hoje estou às voltas com a frase*Tudo* que é bom pela metade *é* ruim.​cuja estrutura é semelhante à sintaxe do *Machado.* Pelo que pude ver noutros fios, a querida *Vanda* também domina este emprego da vígula. E eu estou muito a fim de meter uma virgulazinha antes desse "é".

Muito agradeceria se alguém não menos paciente me explicasse, por favor, a *regra* de uma vez por todas porque, sempre que me deparo com essa situação, não consigo me decidir e opto por não colocá-la. Obrigado.


----------



## GOODVIEW

Machadinho, meu conhecimento da gramática é, hoje em dia, mais intuitivo do que técnico. Não lembro mais das explicações técnicas, mas vamos lá ver a minha opinião.

A frase principal é _Tudo é ruim_. Não faria o menor sentido colocar-se uma vírgula.

Invertendo-se a frase, cabe a vírgula, para a frase subordinada (ou qualquer apelido desses): Tudo é ruim, que é feito pela metade. A vírgula qui não é obrigatória, evidentemente.

Parodiando o Arnaldo eu diria que a regra é clara: não se separa o sujeito do verbo, como você já disse.

Estou tentando analisar na minha cabeça as frases do seu xará...

Bem, a frase de Esaú e Jacó é impessoal, o verbo não está separado do sujeito.

Na segunda frase, o sujeito de *é* é *vozeria*, enquanto que o sujeito de *impedir* é *outra coisa*. Novamente então, não há sujeito separado do verbo.


----------



## anaczz

_Eu também tenho montes de dúvidas com relação às vírgulas mas, no primeiro período, trata-se de uma oração principal posposta à subordinada, caso em que se exige o uso da vírgula:

 É possível que pensassem um no outro._
"*Que* pensassem um no outro, *é* possível." (_Esaú e Jacó, _cáp. 35)

No segundo período também há uma inversão da ordem direta, que seria:
A vozeria é outra coisa que deve impedir que te joguem.
A vírgula marca essa inversão
"*Outra coisa* que deve impedir que te joguem, *é* a vozeria [...]" (_A Semana, _12 de janeiro de 1896).

No terceiro período, tudo está na ordem direta, não me parece que haja motivo para vírgula.*Tudo* que é bom pela metade *é* ruim.

Vamos ver o que os entendidos dizem...​


----------



## machadinho

Excelente!


----------



## Joca

N/ao dizem também que a vírgula serve para marcar a pausa na respiração? Ou melhor a pausa para respirar?

Na frase "*Tudo* que é bom pela metade *é* ruim", há uma pausa antes do segundo "é". Mesmo que gramaticalmente desnecessário, acho que não estaria errado pôr aí uma vírgula. Questão de estilo?


----------



## Marzelo

anaczz said:


> No terceiro período, tudo está na ordem direta, não me parece que haja motivo para vírgula.




Concordo com Ana. Também não vejo motivo para vírgula e considero errado colocá-la.


----------



## Outsider

Joca said:


> Na frase "*Tudo* que é bom pela metade *é* ruim", há uma pausa antes do segundo "é".


Depende de quem fala. Acho que não costumo fazer essa pausa.


----------



## Vanda

*Tudo* que é bom pela metade *é* ruim.
Além de tudo o que o pessoal já disse acima, aqui temos um caso de oração subordinada adjetiva restritiva que não pode ser separada. 
''Tudo que é bom pela metade é ruim'' está restringindo o ''tudo''. O _que_ no caso é um pronome relativo. _Tudo aquilo que é bom pela metade é ruim_.
Mas a gramática diz que o papel restritivo ou explicativo da oração depende da visão que queremos transmitir. Se a ideia é dizer que ''tudo (tudo mesmo) é ruim'', a parte ''_que é bom pela metad_e'' passa a ser explicativa e não restritiva como deve ter sido a inteção do autor.


----------



## machadinho

Vanda said:


> ...aqui temos um caso de oração subordinada adjetiva restritiva que não pode ser separada.



Obrigado. Já estou quase convencido de que esta vírgula não cabe aí, mas não por causa disso, Vanda. Veja, seria somente 1 vírgula, e não duas. Além do mais, esta virgula  discutível não  separaria "tudo" da oração subordinada que determina e  restringe "tudo", mas do predicado "é ruim". Ou seja, não aconteceria a separação proibida.

obs: o sentido é *restrivo* mesmo.


----------



## Vanda

Ah, sim! As  duas vírgulas estavam implícitas.  - que é  bom pela metade -


----------



## GOODVIEW

Vanda said:


> *Tudo* que é bom pela metade *é* ruim.
> Além de tudo o que o pessoal já disse acima, aqui temos um caso de oração subordinada adjetiva restritiva que não pode ser separada.
> ''Tudo que é bom pela metade é ruim'' está restringindo o ''tudo''. O _que_ no caso é um pronome relativo. _Tudo aquilo que é bom pela metade é ruim_.
> Mas a gramática diz que o papel restritivo ou explicativo da oração depende da visão que queremos transmitir. Se a ideia é dizer que ''tudo (tudo mesmo) é ruim'', a parte ''_que é bom pela metad_e'' passa a ser explicativa e não restritiva como deve ter sido a inteção do autor.



Linda explicação, Vanda! Quando eu crescer, quero ser que nem você. 

Machadinho, se você colocar apenas uma vírgula, a frase se tornará um amontoado de palavras sem nenhuma coesão sintática. O que você está pensando fazer é justamente separar o sujeito do verbo, atropelando uma das regras inquestionáveis da gramática. Ou se colocam duas vírgulas, separando-se a subordinada conforme a explicação da Vanda, ou nenhuma.


----------



## machadinho

GOODVIEW said:


> atropelando uma das regras inquestionáveis da gramática.



Caro *Goodview*, repare que praticamente já me dei por vencido apesar de não partilhar da explicação da *Vanda*. A observação dela é verdadeira, mas não se aplica a este caso específico porque aquela oração adjetiva é _restritiva._

No mais, será que existem mesmo regras inquestionáveis de gramática? Contraexemplos:


*Que* pensassem um no outro, *é* possível. (O sujeito é a oração introduzida por "que". A expressão "é possível" não é impessoal como disseram acima).
Goodview é carioca, *fala* português brasileiro e *conhece* muito o Brasil. (os verbos "fala" e "conhece" estão separados de "Goodview" por vírgula).
*O **que* completa a cena, *é *que uns oito homens armados foram buscar o João (chama-se João) à casa do engenheiro Tavares. (*Machado de Assis*, _A Semana_, 01/03/1893) (Neste caso, não há inversão. Se houver, qual o sentido direto? )
Há outras frases imensas em que às vezes (acho) ocorre separação. Vou continuar com minhas leituras e, se encontrá-las, colocarei novos exemplos aqui. Obrigado!


----------



## GOODVIEW

machadinho said:


> Caro *Goodview*, repare que praticamente já me dei por vencido apesar de não partilhar da explicação da *Vanda*. A observação dela é verdadeira, mas não se aplica a este caso específico porque aquela oração adjetiva é _restritiva._
> 
> No mais, será que existem mesmo regras inquestionáveis de gramática? Contraexemplos:
> 
> 
> *Que* pensassem um no outro, *é* possível. (O sujeito é a oração introduzida por "que". A expressão "é possível" não é impessoal como disseram acima).
> Goodview é carioca, *fala* português brasileiro e *conhece* muito o Brasil. (os verbos "fala" e "conhece" estão separados de "Goodview" por vírgula).
> *O **que* completa a cena, *é *que uns oito homens armados foram buscar o João (chama-se João) à casa do engenheiro Tavares. (*Machado de Assis*, _A Semana_, 01/03/1893) (Neste caso, não há inversão. Se houver, qual o sentido direto? )
> Há outras frases imensas em que às vezes (acho) ocorre separação. Vou continuar com minhas leituras e, se encontrá-las, colocarei novos exemplos aqui. Obrigado!



Machadinho, estou indo à praia agora e não tenho tempo de responder, mas posso adiantar que em nenhum dos exemplos acima o sujeito está separado do verbo. Se ninguém se adiantar, mais tarde volto ao assunto.

Abs e ótimo domingo para todos!

GV


----------



## Vanda

O Machadinho tem razão, eu encarei o período apenas do ponto de vista sub. adj. restritiva, mas a pergunta dele era diferente. Não era sobre a separação com vírgulas no período, mas se determinado termo poderia vir depois de uma é única vírgula.


----------



## machadinho

GOODVIEW said:


> mas posso adiantar que em nenhum dos exemplos acima o sujeito está separado do verbo.



Claro que estão, *Goodview*! Em cada um desses exemplos há *1* vírgula entre o sujeito e verbo principal. Se isto não é separar com vírgula, o que vem a ser separar com vírgula então? Ora, trata-se de *exceções* à tal regra dita indiscutível, ainda que exceções plenamente justificadas por outras regras _ad hoc._


----------



## anaczz

> Goodview é carioca, *fala* português brasileiro e *conhece *muito o Brasil. (os verbos "fala" e "conhece" estão separados de "Goodview" por vírgula).


Nesta, eu não concordo que haja separação entre o sujeito e o verbo.
Goodview é carioca, ele fala português e ele conhece muito o Brasil.

São 3 orações com o Goodview como sujeito (a pessoa do Goodview e não a palavra Goodview), sendo que em "fala" e "conhece" apenas evitou-se repetir seu santo nome em vão; o sujeito está oculto em duas delas. Neste caso a vírgula é mesmo obrigatória:
_*
"A vírgula é usada para:*
• Separar as orações coordenadas assindéticas e as sindéticas que não sejam introduzidas pela conjunção e: 
Ex: Eu Cheguei, peguei o livro, voltei correndo para o curso. 
       Há aqueles que se esforçam muito, porém nunca são reconhecidos. _  "

*Quando usar a vírgula:
*
*5. Para separar orações que não apresentam conjunções que as interliguem.

*Ex.: (Goodview)  Decidiu fazer um curso de MBA fora do país ,  pesquisou ,  encontrou o  mais adequado para sua carreira , fez a prova de seleção, foi aprovado.


Separar o sujeito do verbo seria o óbvio: Goodview, é carioca etc.


----------



## machadinho

anaczz said:


> Ex.: (Goodview)  Decidiu fazer um curso de MBA fora do país ,  pesquisou ,  encontrou o  mais adequado para sua carreira , fez a prova de seleção, foi aprovado.



Sim, é possível dizer que sujeitos _às vezes_ estão *ocultos.* Porém, diga-me, *quantos* sujeitos tem a frase acima?


----------



## anaczz

machadinho said:


> (Goodview)  Decidiu fazer um curso de MBA fora do país ,  pesquisou ,   encontrou o  mais adequado para sua carreira , fez a prova de seleção,  foi aprovado.
> 
> Sim, é possível dizer que sujeitos _às vezes_ estão *ocultos.* Porém, diga-me, *quantos* sujeitos tem a frase acima?



Quantas orações tem o período? Tantas quantos são os verbos:
1. Goodview decidiu (oração principal em relação à 2)
2. fazer um curso de MBA fora do país. (oração subordinada substantiva objetiva direta)
3. Ele pesquisou (coordenada assindética)
4. Ele encontrou o (curso) mais adequado para sua carreira (coordenada assindética)
5. Ele fez a prova de seleção (coordenada assindética)
6. Ele foi aprovado (coordenada assindética)


----------



## machadinho

Obrigado pela análise sintática, anaczz; mas, desculpe-me, perguntei quantos *sujeitos*.


----------



## anaczz

Hehe
Só não me pergunte sobre a oração 2, pois eu também gostaria de saber qual é o sujeito dela. Sem contar com essa, são 5 sujeitos, um para cada oração.
1. Goodview decidiu (oração principal em relação à 2) -  sujeito - Goodview
2. fazer um curso de MBA fora do país. (oração subordinada substantiva objetiva direta) - sujeito  ???
3.(Ele) Pesquisou (coordenada assindética)  - sujeito oculto - ele
4.(Ele) Encontrou o (curso) mais adequado para sua carreira (coordenada assindética)  - sujeito oculto - ele
5. (Ele) Fez a prova de seleção (coordenada assindética)  - sujeito oculto - ele
6. (Ele) Foi aprovado (coordenada assindética)  - sujeito oculto - ele


----------



## machadinho

Eu acho que aquela frase tem somente 1 sujeito, a saber, a palavra "Goodview". Entre a vírgula e por exemplo "fala", eu nada vejo além de um espaço em branco. Mas nesta profundidade do debate a gente se choca contra uma rocha que torna impossível decidir quantos sujeitos tem a frase. Vai ser questão de opinião até o final, simplesmente porque conceitos da gramática normativa---como _sujeito_---são confusos, mal definidos, e as regras, invariavelmente _ad hoc.

_Portanto, sugiro mudarmos o exemplos.

Meus caros, colocariam uma vírgula na posição abaixo visto que o sujeito é grande, a frase é maior ainda e há várias orações encaixadas umas nas outras?Uma pergunta importante que precisa de ser respondida por toda disciplina que pretenda descobrir a verdade por meio de experimentos que se fazem nos laboratórios que vistamos ontem com você *diz* respeito à metodologia empregada.​Observação: o sujeito é tudo em azul.


----------



## anaczz

Para essa, vem bem a calhar esta citação que quase me matou de rir:

*"Quando não usar a vírgula:

1. Em hipótese alguma, use vírgulas entre:

SUJEITO                    VERBO                     COMPLEMENTO DO VERBO 

*Essa regra não tem nenhuma exceção, nem mesmo se o sujeito da oração for enorme e seu fôlego não aguentar chegar até o verbo."


----------



## machadinho

Vocês ganharam ... por hoje ...  ao menos até encontrar um exemplo num autor clássico como Machado ou Eça que tenha mais autoridade que a autora do artigo apontado pela *anaczz*. Seja como for, queria dizer que toda esta discussão foi muito elucidativa para mim. O de português deve ser o melhor fórum do WR! Obrigado a todos. M.


----------



## GOODVIEW

Volto da praia e vejo já estão me arranjando um MBA fora do país mas vou logo avisando que estou muito bem por aqui. A não ser que vocês estejam querendo me arranjar "umas férias"...

Bem, apesar de algumas já terem sido muito bem explicadas pela Ana, deixo aqui minhas explicações: 


*Que* pensassem um no outro, *é* possível. (O sujeito é a oração introduzida por "que". A expressão "é possível" não é impessoal como disseram acima).

Que nesta frase é complemento: É possível que pensassem um no outro.
O que é possível: que pensassem um no outro.
Quem é possível: como diria o robô do perdidos no espaço, _não tem registro_.


Goodview é carioca, *fala* português brasileiro e *conhece* muito o Brasil. (os verbos "fala" e "conhece" estão separados de "Goodview" por vírgula).

Nas segunda e terceira frases, o sujeito GV é implícito, oculto ou elíptico (alguém saberá o apelido correto). Por razões de estilo, a gramática permite a omissão do sujeito nos casos onde o sujeito exerce diversas ações separadas por vírgula. Em outras palavras, mesmo que não o vejamos, ele está presente em cada uma delas.


*O **que* completa a cena, *é *que uns oito homens armados foram buscar o João (chama-se João) à casa do engenheiro Tavares. (*Machado de Assis*, _A Semana_, 01/03/1893) (Neste caso, não há inversão. Se houver, qual o sentido direto? )

*É que* é uma partícula expletiva (tive que pesquisar para poder explicar): "Partícula Expletiva é o nome dado a termos da oração considerados redundantes... Como são desnecessários, podem ser retirados sem nenhum prejuízo a ela."

Retirando a expressão, a frase seria reescrita da seguinte forma:

Uns oito homens armados foram buscar o João (chama-se João) à casa do engenheiro Tavares, o que completa a cena.

Ou seja, a expressão *é que* não tem uma função sintática na frase, serve apenas como realce.

Uma observação:



> 1. Goodview decidiu (oração principal em relação à 2)
> 2. fazer um curso de MBA fora do país. (oração subordinada substantiva objetiva direta)



Eu entendo 1 e 2 como fazendo parte de uma mesma oração: Goodview *decidiu fazer* um curso... *Decidiu fazer* para mim é uma célula sintaticamente indivisível.



> Vai ser questão de opinião até o final, simplesmente porque conceitos da gramática normativa---como sujeito---são confusos, mal definidos, e as regras, invariavelmente ad hoc.



Acho que não, Machadinho, nosso conhecimento da gramática é que pode ser nebuloso. A gramática costuma ser muito clara e, principalmente e acima de tudo, lógica.



> Uma pergunta importante que precisa de ser respondida por toda disciplina que pretenda descobrir a verdade por meio de experimentos que se fazem nos laboratórios que vistamos ontem com você diz respeito à metodologia empregada.



Como o fôlego das pessoas pode ir rareando antes de se chegar ao final dessa frase, e em consideração aos asmáticos, podemos pensar em colocar vírgulas nela. Para tanto, devemos tentar dividí-la em blocos:

Oração principal: Uma pergunta importante diz respeito à metodologia empregada.
Devemos portanto manter a integridade dessa frase. Todas as outras são informações complementares introduzidas através de orações subordinadas:

que precisa de ser respondida por toda disciplina que pretenda descobrir a verdade / por meio de experimentos / que se fazem nos laboratórios que vistamos ontem com você /

Portanto, a versão para asmáticos agudos seria:

_Uma pergunta importante, que precisa de ser respondida por toda disciplina que pretenda descobrir a verdade, por meio de experimentos, que se fazem nos laboratórios que vistamos ontem com você, diz respeito à metodologia empregada._

Aliás, _precisa *de* ser respondida_, essa doeu!

Nada mais interessante no forum de português do que discutir... português!


----------



## Istriano

_*Precisar de ser/fazer*_ é como se fala em Portugal.
Não está errado. É como: _desfrutar (de) algo, deve (de) ser..._


----------



## GOODVIEW

Istriano said:


> _*Precisar de ser/fazer*_ é como se fala em Portugal.
> Não está errado. É como: _desfrutar (de) algo, deve (de) ser..._



É verdade, achei milhares de exemplos no Google. _Precisar + *de* + verbo_ soa para mim muito mal. Não sei se outros brasileiros divergem de mim, mas só uso precisar + verbo:

_Preciso comer / dormir / escrever / beber água / ser, etc..._

Já para _desfrutar_, me soa natural com ou sem a preposição.


----------



## englishmania

É apenas mais uma diferença entre as variantes. Em Portugal, o correcto é dizer-se _precisar de_, ao passo que no Brasil o correcto é só_ precisar_.


----------



## Vanda

Machadinho, lembrei-me de uma vírgula antes do verbo separando-o do sujeito _(tá_, estou levando uns 3 dias pra lembar algo!), apesar de não se aplicar a sua pergunta. De qualquer modo, antes que alguém comece a jogar pedra, vou avisando: é uso controverso.

Sacconi ( o rei da controvérsia)- Nossa Gramática- Teoria e Prática:


> Constitui erro imperdoável o emprego da vírgula entre o sujeito e o verbo.....
> Quando, porém, se deseja pausa expressiva entre o sujeito e o verbo, a vírgula representará essa pausa. Ex.: "Aquela, era a minha oportunidade''. (Mário Palmério)



E dê-me mais 3 dias  para achar um uso que eu acho engraçadíssimo da vírgula separando o verbo do sujeito num período em que o sujeito fica muito longe do predicado. Parece-me até que tem um exemplo - na gramática em que li - do nosso Machadão.


----------



## machadinho

GOODVIEW said:


> _Precisar + *de* + verbo_ soa para mim muito mal. Não sei se outros brasileiros divergem de mim [...]


Oh, Goodview, perdoe esse pecadilho! De acordo, é infinitamente menos usual no Brasil. Mas não é tão grave assim, vai. Só por curiosidade, o seu conterrâneo diverge de você:Entretanto, não havendo almanaques no cérebro, é provável que a idéia  não batesse as asas senão pela necessidade que sentia de vir ao ar e à  vida. A vida é tão bela que a mesma idéia da morte *precisa de vir  primeiro* a ela, antes de se ver cumprida. Já me vais entendendo; lê  agora outro capítulo. (Machado de Assis, _Dom Casmurro, _cap. CXXXIII)​


Vanda said:


> E dê-me mais 3 dias para achar um uso que eu acho engraçadíssimo da vírgula separando o verbo do sujeito num período em que o sujeito fica muito longe do predicado. Parece-me até que tem um exemplo - na gramática em que li - do nosso Machadão.



Ei, Vanda, fiquei curioso agora!


----------



## Vanda

Procurando o que vi, achei o que não vi. Uma discussão sobre a vírgula e com um exemplo do Alencar. Será que era dele e não do Machado?! Continue a me dar mais 3 dias. Enquanto isso, divirta-se com esta:


----------



## machadinho

Valeu, Vanda! Vamos esquentar um pouco este fio! _ A propósito,_ aquela do emoticon do José de Alencar foi ótima! 



Vanda said:


> A gramática de J Nicola e Infante diz que, quando há verbos da oração  subordinada [...] e da oração principal [...]  muito  próximos, pode-se colocar uma vírgula, separando-se estes verbos.
> 
> CONTUDO, o exemplo que eles nos dão é no caso da oração subordinada ser *muito longa* e aí o uso da vírgula é justificado por motivos de clareza, nao por motivos lógico-sintáticos. O exemplo da gramática é:
> 
> _A lagoa que a meninada esperta do bairro *costumava visitar*, *foi *aterrada._ (Vê-se que a subordinada é muito longa).




O critério então é a *proximidade* entre os respectivos verbos das orações subordinada e principal. Dogmáticos, julgai.


----------



## GOODVIEW

> Oh, Goodview, perdoe esse pecadilho! De acordo, é infinitamente menos usual no Brasil. Mas não é tão grave assim, vai. Só por curiosidade, o seu conterrâneo diverge de você:
> Entretanto, não havendo almanaques no cérebro, é provável que a idéia não batesse as asas senão pela necessidade que sentia de vir ao ar e à vida. A vida é tão bela que a mesma idéia da morte precisa de vir primeiro a ela, antes de se ver cumprida. Já me vais entendendo; lê agora outro capítulo. (Machado de Assis, Dom Casmurro, cap. CXXXIII)



Machadinho, assim como Machado de Assis, outros tantos irão divergir de mim. Aliás, a English já me havia situado a esse respeito mais acima. Em Portugal é perfeitamente normal se usar a preposição nessa construção e, possivelmente, haverá brasileiros que também o fazem, passo a acreditar. A literatura brasileira da época de Machado, dada sua maior proximidade com o português lusitano, deve estar carregada desses exemplos. Vale lembrar, no entanto, e sem querer desmerecer seu exemplo, que o uso da língua evolui e nosso português de hoje não é exatamente igual ao do século XIX.

O grande barato deste fórum é que, confrontados com opiniões divergentes da nossa, nos colocamos a pensar. Sabendo que a contribuição de cada um tem, como objetivo primeiro, alimentar o debate e agregar valor a uma saudável e inocente troca de pontos de vista onde todos remam para o mesmo lado, eventualmente corrigimos o rumo de nosso pensamento e todos saímos enriquecidos  de novas ideias e aprendizados. 
Já estou recondicionando meu ouvido que, em breve, deverá estar adaptado a essa nova realidade. 

Vanda, esses exemplos que você encontrou me parecem esdrúxulos. Seguindo a exortação do Machadinho, vou consultar, cá do meu lado, os dogmáticos e espero em breve ter um posicionamento mais balizado.

A minha análise para os tres casos seria a seguinte:


1- "Aquela...era a minha oportunidade'' - Uso de reticências, que servem justamente para expressar a pausa.
2- A lagoa*,* que a meninada esperta do bairro costumava visitar, foi aterrada. - Colocar a subordinada entre vírgulas, o que alcança o mesmo propósito sem separar o sujeito do verbo.
3 - Quanto à frase do Zé de Alencar, concordo com sua opinião inicial de que deve estar faltando uma vírgula a separar a subordinada da oração principal.

Mas aguardemos os dogmáticos!

Entretanto... Machadinho, achei um exemplo que te dá o que estava procurando - frase com o sujeito separado do verbo por vírgula, sem no entanto contradizer a tal regra gramatical:

Retirado de Ciberdúvidas:
«A luminosidade, a frescura tépida, as cores súbitas, a suavidade pareciam indicar a chegada definitiva da Primavera.»

No interior de uma oração, a vírgula permite separar elementos que desempenham a mesma função sintática (no exemplo indicado pela consulente, esses elementos constituem um sujeito composto), quando não ocorrem as conjunções *e*, *ou* ou *nem*. No entanto, numa enumeração que constitua um sujeito composto, não é de recomendar o uso de vírgula entre o último membro dessa enumeração e o predicado, seguindo-se assim o preceito de nunca separar o sujeito do predicado pelo referido sinal de pausa. 

Observação: Na série de sujeitos seguidos imediatamente de verbo, o último sujeito da série não é separado do verbo por vírgula:

Carlos Gomes, Vítor Meireles, Pedro Américo, José de Alencar tinham-nas começado [Carlos de Laet, Obras Completas].»


----------



## Vanda

Goodinho, este exemplo não se refere ao caso que estamos discutindo, mas a uma regra clara do uso da vírgula.

«_A luminosidade, a frescura tépida, as cores súbitas, a suavidade pareciam indicar a chegada definitiva da Primavera.»_

Aqui temos uma regra clara de separação, com vírgula, no interior da oração:
1. Para separar elementos que exercem a mesma função              sintática, quando não vêm unidos pelas conjunções              e, ou e nem.
• Separar elementos que exercem a mesma função sintática. 
Ex: “Tivera pai, mãe, marido, dois filhos. Todos aos poucos tinham  morrido.” (nesse exemplo a vírgula separa uma série de objetos diretos  do verbo “ter”.) 

Acho que o exemplo que pensei ser do Machado era mesmo do Alencar.


----------



## GOODVIEW

Vanda said:


> Goodinho, este exemplo não se refere ao caso que estamos discutindo, mas a uma regra clara do uso da vírgula.
> 
> «_A luminosidade, a frescura tépida, as cores súbitas, a suavidade pareciam indicar a chegada definitiva da Primavera.»_
> 
> Aqui temos uma regra clara de separação, com vírgula, no interior da oração:
> 1. Para separar elementos que exercem a mesma função              sintática, quando não vêm unidos pelas conjunções              e, ou e nem.
> • Separar elementos que exercem a mesma função sintática.
> Ex: “Tivera pai, mãe, marido, dois filhos. Todos aos poucos tinham  morrido.” (nesse exemplo a vírgula separa uma série de objetos diretos  do verbo “ter”.)
> 
> Acho que o exemplo que pensei ser do Machado era mesmo do Alencar.



Vanda, como esse foi o único caso que pude achar em que o sujeito está separado por vírgula do predicado sem prejuízo, a meu ver, à gramática, achei que cabia citá-lo.


----------



## Vanda

Psiuuu... não quero te assustar, não, mas tem mais um carrilhão de possibilidades.


----------



## machadinho

Pelo visto precisamos discutir primeiro o que vem a ser o conceito pertinente de _separar_. Vamos tentar organizar o debate?


 Se uma vírgula foi *inserida* entre sujeito e verbo, esta vírgula *separa* o sujeito e o verbo.
Trata-se de *erro* em todos os casos, *salvo* naqueles *autorizados* pela gramática:
Inversões quando o sujeito é uma oração subordinada substantiva
Apostos
Vocativos
Orações subordinadas restritivas.
Múltiplos verbos (sujeito compartilhado por várias orações coordenadas assindéticas)
*Proximidade* entre os respectivos verbos da subordinada e da principal.
etc.
 
Todos aceitamos os casos listados acima, salvo o caso (2.6). A pergunta do fio passa a ser: é permitido isto?_A lagoa que a meninada esperta do bairro *costumava visitar*, *foi *aterrada.
_​J. Nicola e Infante diz que *sim*.


----------



## GOODVIEW

Vanda said:


> Psiuuu... não quero te assustar, não, mas tem mais um carrilhão de possibilidades.



Vandinha, na idade em que estou, dificilmente - e posso acrescentar infelizmente... - algo mais me assusta. À medida que o tempo passa, torna-se cada vez mais crônica a síndrome do _déjà vu_! 


Machadinho, grande ideia a de restringir o fio ao que permanece em questão. Como minhas convicções se resumem ao que aprendi até hoje, que só se sustentam até prova do contrário, resolvi recorrer a quem serve reconhecidamente de parâmetro sobre o assunto no Brasil, a Academia Brasileira de Letras. Não conheço os gramáticos apresentados pela Vanda e não tenho ideia de como seus trabalhos são julgados por seus pares. Por não existir uma academia portuguesa de letras, enviei a pergunta também ao Ciberdúvidas, não sei se é a melhor referência a nosso alcance, talvez alguém conheça uma melhor.

Quando receber as respostas, as colocarei aqui no WR.


----------



## machadinho

Obrigado, Goodview! Vamos ver o que têm a dizer!


----------



## Alentugano

GOODVIEW said:


> Por não existir uma academia portuguesa de letras, enviei a pergunta também ao Ciberdúvidas, não sei se é a melhor referência a nosso alcance, talvez alguém conheça uma melhor


 
Na falta de outro organismo, Civerdúvidas é mesmo a melhor e mais séria referência no que toca a Portugal.


----------



## Outsider

Ao menos em Portugal, e "online".


----------



## Audie

machadinho said:


> Oh, Goodview, perdoe esse pecadilho! De acordo, é infinitamente menos usual no Brasil. Mas não é tão grave assim, vai. Só por curiosidade, o seu conterrâneo diverge de você:Entretanto, não havendo almanaques no cérebro, é provável que a idéia  não batesse as asas senão pela necessidade que sentia de vir ao ar e à  vida. A vida é tão bela que a mesma idéia da morte *precisa de vir  primeiro* a ela, antes de se ver cumprida. Já me vais entendendo; lê  agora outro capítulo. (Machado de Assis, _Dom Casmurro, _cap. CXXXIII)​


​Sem querer defender a preposição ou a ausência dela (e sem verificar se outros mestres brasileiros a utilizaram antes do infinitivo), talvez esse uso por Machado de Assis tenha a ver com Carolina, sua esposa. Não dizem que ela, portuguesa, era quem corrigia os seus textos? (Parece que há um fio no fórum em que alguém também chega a tocar nesse assunto, mas não consegui encontrar).


----------



## Alentugano

GOODVIEW said:


> Já estou recondicionando meu ouvido que, em breve, deverá estar adaptado a essa nova realidade.


  

É bom saber disso, pois o mesmo acontece connosco relativamente ao português do Brasil. O uso de "anistia" ou "súdito" e "sutil", do "em um/em uma" também me soavam muito mal, mas o meu ouvido foi-se acostumando.


----------



## Carfer

GOODVIEW said:


> Por não existir uma academia portuguesa de letras


 
Pois não, de facto não existe com autonomia porque as respectivas funções são desempenhadas pela Academia das Ciências de Lisboa, que tem uma Classe de Letras além da Classe de Ciências.


----------



## J. Bailica

Além de ser (intencionalmente) estranha, tenho dúvidas quanto à colocação de vírgula nesta frase:

_"Uma pessoa que de repente chegasse de viver toda a sua vida em Portugal olharia para os jornais e diria (...)"_

Faz sentido uma vírgula antes do 'olharia'?

Mesmo numa versão mais simples (e menos 'nonsense') da frase, de que me lembrei para tentar reduzir a ideia original aos seus elementos básicos, sinto dificuldade (às vezes penso que a vírgula deveria ser abolida):

"_Um marciano que hoje aterrase em Portugal olharia para os jornais e pensaria.._."

Já me pareceu que obviamente não leva vírgula, que obviamente leva, e que pode levar ou não (espero que alguma destas esteja certa ); sobretudo, já não sei o que pensar duma frase que parece tão simples (mas para mim não, pelo menos hoje).
Obrigado


----------



## anaczz

Quando muito, eu colocaria uma vírgula isolando "de repente", mas nem isso parece absolutamente necessário...


----------



## J. Bailica

anaczz said:


> Quando muito, eu colocaria uma vírgula isolando "de repente", mas nem isso parece absolutamente necessário...


 
Ah, sim. Obrigadíssimo.


----------



## GOODVIEW

J. Bailica said:


> Além de ser (intencionalmente) estranha, tenho dúvidas quanto à colocação de vírgula nesta frase:
> 
> _"Uma pessoa que de repente chegasse de viver toda a sua vida em Portugal olharia para os jornais e diria (...)"_
> 
> Faz sentido uma vírgula antes do 'olharia'?
> 
> Mesmo numa versão mais simples (e menos 'nonsense') da frase, de que me lembrei para tentar reduzir a ideia original aos seus elementos básicos, sinto dificuldade (às vezes penso que a vírgula deveria ser abolida):
> 
> "_Um marciano que hoje aterrase em Portugal olharia para os jornais e pensaria.._."
> 
> Já me pareceu que obviamente não leva vírgula, que obviamente leva, e que pode levar ou não (espero que alguma destas esteja certa ); sobretudo, já não sei o que pensar duma frase que parece tão simples (mas para mim não, pelo menos hoje).
> Obrigado



Além da observação da Ana, pode-se se isolar também a subordinada que começa com _que_:

"Uma pessoa, que de repente chegasse de viver toda a sua vida em Portugal, olharia para os jornais e diria..."


"Um marciano, que hoje aterrase em Portugal, olharia para os jornais e pensaria..."

Mas é totalmente opcional.


----------



## MugenKaosu

*(1)*	"Que pensassem um no outro, é possível." (Esaú e Jacó, cáp. 35)

Aqui o sujeito (oracional) é a oração subordinada substantiva subjetiva. Repare que poderíamos até substituir tal oração pela palavra “isso” sem alterar o sentido, considerando-se, é claro, que o leitor sabe a que o “isso” se refere: “Isso é possível.”

Cláudio Moreno, em seu livro sobre a pontuação (“Guia prático do português correto”), diz: “Todavia, quando o sujeito for oracional (representado por uma oração subordinada substantiva), os bons escritores empregam, muitas vezes, uma vírgula para assinalar com maior clareza o fim do bloco do sujeito.” Em seguida, o professor dá vários exemplos, tirados do próprio Machado, em que o escritor usa a vírgula e, ao mesmo tempo, vários outros em que ele não a usa.

A vírgula é facultativa aí.

*(2)* "Outra coisa que deve impedir que te joguem, é a vozeria [...]" (A Semana, 12 de janeiro de 1896).
http://www.ciberduvidas.com/pergunta.php?id=11871
Aqui, acho eu, a ordem direta seria “A vozeria é outra coisa que deve impedir que te joguem”.
A vírgula se justifica nesse caso, porque há uma oração adjetiva restritiva “de certa extensão”, como diz Bechara, e, assim, a vírgula serve para dar mais clareza. (Além, é claro, de as formas verbais “joguem” e “é” ficarem encostadas, o que também é fator a ser levado em consideração na colocação, ou não, da vírgula.)

*(3)*	“O que completa a cena, é que uns oito homens armados foram buscar o João (chama-se João) à casa do engenheiro Tavares.” (Machado de Assis, A Semana, 01/03/1893)
Aqui, também, há inversão, e, dessa maneira, a ordem normal seria: “Que uns oito homens armados foram buscar o João (chama-se João) à casa do engenheiro Tavares, é o que completa a cena.”
Analisemos, primeiramente, a frase na ordem direta: o sujeito é a oração subordinada substantiva subjetiva; a forma verbal, “é”; o predicativo do sujeito, o que sobra. Haveria, aqui, simples aplicação do que eu disse no item (1).

Agora, a parte difícil: analisemos a frase do jeito que está no livro de Machado. 
Em primeiro lugar, vale lembrar que posposição de sujeito não implica uso de vírgula. Podemos (e isso é até altamente recomendável) escrever, por exemplo, “informa aquela seção que” ou “deixa claro tal dispositivo legal que” sem usá-la.

Neste momento, não tenho a menor certeza de nada. Tenho duas teorias, no entanto:
A)	Nesse nosso caso em específico (ao contrário do “informa aquela seção que” e do “deixa claro tal dispositivo legal que”) já havia vírgula antes da inversão.  A inversão da frase acabaria por manter o sinal, cujo motivo de existência reside na clareza do texto. Esta teoria A, no entanto, estaria dizendo que poderíamos colocar vírgula em “A vozeria, é outra coisa que deve impedir que te joguem”, ordem direta da frase do item (3). Isso me parece estranho...
B)	Machado de Assis considera “que completa a cena” uma oração adjetiva restritiva “de certa extensão”... Esta teoria, por sua vez, justificaria a vírgula que o Machadinho quer colocar em “Tudo que é bom pela metade, é ruim.”

*(4)*	“Goodview é carioca, fala português brasileiro e conhece muito o Brasil.”
Semanticamente, o sujeito é um só: Goodview. Sintaticamente, no entanto, há um sujeito para cada verbo; logo, não há separação de sujeito e predicado. Ademais, como é que um caso tão simples derrubaria um conselho tão abrangente quanto “Não separarás o sujeito de seu predicado”? Pelo menos é assim que eu penso! 
Observação: esse negócio de não separar sujeito de predicado é recomendação, não regra: “Assim também é essa pregação incessante contra pôr uma vírgula entre o sujeito e o predicado. Não é uma regra, como já disse, nem tem valor absoluto, como você mesmo percebeu no belíssimo exemplo do Calderón. Basta comparar a versão com vírgula – ‘E sonhos, sonhos são’ – com a versão que seria, segundo alguns, a ‘correta’ – ‘E sonhos sonhos são’ – para ver que aquela vírgula é decisiva para a imediata compreensão do verbo por parte do leitor.” (“Guia prático do português correto – volume 4”, do professor Cláudio Moreno)

*(5)*	“Tudo que é bom pela metade é ruim.”
Se a minha teoria A (do item 3) estiver correta, não seria recomendável a vírgula.
Se, ao contrário, a teoria B for correta (mais provável), a vírgula seria possível.
Finalmente, caso nenhuma das duas teorias esteja correta (igualmente provável), reze para que alguém apareça para esclarecer tudo.


----------



## anaczz

MugenKaosu said:
			
		

> Basta comparar a versão com vírgula – ‘E sonhos, sonhos são’ – com a versão que seria, segundo alguns, a ‘correta’ – ‘E sonhos sonhos são’ – para ver que aquela vírgula é decisiva para a imediata compreensão do verbo por parte do leitor.” (“Guia prático do português correto – volume 4”, do professor Cláudio Moreno)


Já que você ressuscitou a discussão, vou embarcar também.
Neste caso, não sei quem considera correta a forma sem vírgula, mas penso que havendo uma inversão dos termos a vírgula se justifica, principalmente com essa repetição da palavra sonhos.
A frase na ordem direta seria:
E sonhos são sonhos.


----------



## MugenKaosu

anaczz said:


> Já que você ressuscitou a discussão, vou embarcar também.
> Neste caso, não sei quem considera correta a forma sem vírgula, mas penso que havendo uma inversão dos termos a vírgula se justifica, principalmente com essa repetição da palavra sonhos.
> A frase na ordem direta seria:
> E sonhos são sonhos.


Mas, pelo que entendi do livro do Cláudio Moreno, não é a inversão propriamente dita que permite  a vírgula, mas a maior *clareza *oferecida por esse sinal *neste caso*.
Por exemplo: "Dizem isso os tolos". Aqui não há necessidade de vírgula (aliás, nem é recomendável), mesmo havendo uma inversão da ordem direta.

Agora, imaginemos outro caso:
"Os homens são bons" --> "Os homens bons são"
Aqui, ao lermos a segunda frase, temos a tendência de entender "homens" e "bons" como uma unidade. Assim, numa primeira leitura, teríamos a impressão de que falta um complemento para o verbo "ser". Dessa forma, seria necessária uma *releitura *para entender o significado da frase, de modo que um escritor consciente disso colocaria uma vírgula, a fim de manter a *clareza*.
"Os homens bons são" --> "Os homens, bons são"


----------



## anaczz

Entendo o que você quer dizer e é claro que a vírgula facilita a compreensão e, em alguns casos, é essencial para que ela seja possível. Mas de qualquer forma, havendo uma alteração da ordem direta, já há um bom motivo para a vírgula.


----------



## MugenKaosu

anaczz said:


> Entendo o que você quer dizer e é claro que a vírgula facilita a compreensão e, em alguns casos, é essencial para que ela seja possível. Mas de qualquer forma, havendo uma alteração da ordem direta, já há um bom motivo para a vírgula.


Sim, é verdade. Tanto que, quando deslocamos um adjunto adverbial de sua posição natural (o fim da oração), precisamos colocar uma vírgula para "alertar" o leitor disso.
Exemplo: "O lavrador devolveu o anel à princesa *no dia do casamento*." --> "*No dia do casamento**,* o lavrador devolveu o anel à princesa." (Há exceções para esse caso, mas aí já é outra história.)

Vou aprofundar mais a análise da frase "E sonhos, sonhos são":
Li, no tal Guia do Cláudio Moreno, que pospor o *sujeito* não é alteração radical o suficiente para pedir vírgula. Nas palavras do professor: 

"[...] na pontuação moderna, usada em quase todos os países do Ocidente, não se assinala com vírgula a posposição do sujeito ao verbo, já que essa é a segunda posição natural que ele costuma ocupar na frase. A pontuação só vai ser necessária quando houver deslocamentos e intercalações mais radicais (adjuntos adverbiais deslocados, vocativos, etc.)."

O problema é o "etc.". Afinal, será que o deslocamento de um *predicativo do sujeito* também seria radical? Tudo bem, no caso da frase do Calderón, há uma repetição da palavra "sonhos" que aumenta ainda mais a vontade de pôr a vírgula. Agora, se tivermos palavras distintas e que não produzam ambiguidade, o que fazemos?
Por exemplo:


> Eu magro sou.
> Ele rico é.
> Nós tristes estamos.


Será que a vírgula seria *útil para o leitor*?


----------



## Exe ★

Fora tudo já dito no tópico, vou dar minha opinião sobre o caso da vírgula.
Não acho errado não, com certeza empregar a vírgula em algumas frases.

Como você viu acima, o uso dela é bem eficiente para separar frases ou, coisas do tipo acho eu.


----------



## GOODVIEW

Kaos,
Agora entendo porque você estava um pouco sumido... estava preparando um tratado de gramática! Ótima a sua pesquisa, que me obrigou a meter as fuças no Google e concordar que você encontrou o que o Machadinho estava procurando.

Seguem abaixo exemplos que retirei do Ciberdúvidas a respeito de exceções à regra - ou preceito - de que o sujeito não deve ser separado de seu predicado, complementando o que o Kaos já apresentou:

*Após oração relativa adjetiva restritiva*

"Por último, refira-se que há dois casos em que é possível (mas, atenção, não obrigatório) pôr vírgula entre sujeito e predicado:

*a)* depois de uma oração relativa adjetiva restritiva, que seja extensa e tenha por antecedente o sujeito da subordinante, sobretudo se o predicado dessa relativa surgir imediatamente antes do predicado da oração principal (ver Bechara, idem, pág. 610):

«No meio da confusão que produzira por toda a parte este acontecimento inesperado e cujo motivo e circunstâncias inteiramente se ignoravam, ninguém reparou nos dois cavaleiros...» (Alexandre Herculano, Eurico, o Presbítero)

*b)* depois de uma oração relativa livre com a função de sujeito (cf. ibidem):

«Quem tudo quer, tudo perde.»"

E aqui acredito que se encaixe a famosa frase do Machadinho: “Tudo que é bom pela metade, é ruim.”
_____

*Quando o sujeito é vocativo:*

"Exceptuam-se apenas as situações em que o sujeito é o vocativo (e recebe uma ordem, um apelo). Em tais casos, a vírgula é muito conveniente.

«Explode, coração»;  
«Morre, Suharto».
«Pedro, anda.» "

_____

Quanto a "E sonhos, sonhos são", me parece ser também o caso de uma oração restritiva, justificando a aceitação da vírgula entre o sujeito e o predicado. Mas aí, estou apenas supondo...


----------

